
How Watership Down (the film) terrified an entire generation - vanilla-almond
https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/films/features/watership-down-film-bright-eyes-rabbits-disease-martin-rosen-richard-adams-disney-a8590226.html
======
kstenerud
Watership Down, Secret of Nimh, and The Dark Crystal were probably the most
influential films of my childhood. It would be a terrible loss for any of them
to be recategorized away from children.

~~~
sitkack
I have similar feelings about Apocalypse Now, Clockwork Orange and Deer
Hunter. To be five again.

------
orf
I can still vividly remember some of the scenes mentioned today. While perhaps
not traumatising it was certainly pretty off the deep end for a kids film.

